
Wikimedia 'breaks copyright' with Swedish statue photos - T-A
http://www.thelocal.se/20160404/wikimedia-breaks-copyright-laws-with-pics-of-public-art
======
mixedCase
Aren't these statues commissioned by the state and publicly owned?

